# Just got my pdf...wow!



## Felkor

The title says it all. What a beautiful book. I haven't read it all of the way through yet, but it is stunning. Thanks for such a pretty product!


----------



## mach1.9pants

What is TSAD?

EDIT: Figured it


----------



## Morrus

Glad you like it!  Hopefully it was worth the wait!


----------



## EricNoah

Congrats on a milestone!


----------



## Blackwarder

Wow that's a lovely book, I'm glad I backed it even though I don't play PF or 3.5.

Warder


----------



## Morrus

There's now a free NPC booklet you can download from toslayadragon.com.  It's basically pgs. 11-18 from the adventure, but I figured some folks might like it separately.


----------



## danir

What about the 4e version?


----------



## Morrus

danir said:


> What about the 4e version?




Later this year!  It's a fairly straightforward adventure, so won't be difficult, but it's quite big!


----------



## RichGreen

Looking forward to it!


Rich


----------



## Warbringer

Looking forward to seeing how it plays; awesome production quality


----------



## Morrus

Warbringer said:


> Looking forward to seeing how it plays; awesome production quality




I'm really glad you like it. You can thank the awesome Hal Mangold for the gorgeous graphic deign and layout.


----------



## Warbringer

Morrus said:


> I'm really glad you like it. You can thank the awesome Hal Mangold for the gorgeous graphic deign and layout.




He did a bang up job. It also reads really well. Looking forward to unleashing it.


----------



## Fiddleback

I'm glad people are enjoying it as well.


----------



## Gilladian

I just bought the PDF. I really like the illustrations, and it seems well-written, but I have to say I'm pretty disappointed in the first three "quests" included.  The very first quest, missing children, is, in my opinion, badly presented and very very simple, lacking a lot of details. Firstly, the only way to find out that the missing child is indeed missing, is to read a sidebar about village gossip. And then there's NO suggested reason for any PC to care about finding the child. No indication it is in danger, just "we dared him and he hasn't come back." Three children are lost, and there are no parents hunting? the sheriff isn't offering a reward? No "lost" posters on the Inn wall? Nothing???? 

And the villain's motivation is incredibly weak. "He wants to create chaos."  Why? Is he seeking revenge? Trying to gain personal power? Does he hate humans? If so, why? If he hates this village in particular, why? What is going on? Nothing? I can't figure it out from what's presented there...  I'm going to have to completely invent motives for the villain and for the "helper". I'm saddened by how shallow it is.


----------



## Morrus

We should have a deck of NPC cards very soon! 42 cards, one for each of Hengustbury's named residents!


----------



## Morrus

Gilladian said:


> I just bought the PDF. I really like the illustrations, and it seems well-written, but I have to say I'm pretty disappointed in the first three "quests" included.  The very first quest, missing children, is, in my opinion, badly presented and very very simple, lacking a lot of details. Firstly, the only way to find out that the missing child is indeed missing, is to read a sidebar about village gossip. And then there's NO suggested reason for any PC to care about finding the child. No indication it is in danger, just "we dared him and he hasn't come back." Three children are lost, and there are no parents hunting? the sheriff isn't offering a reward? No "lost" posters on the Inn wall? Nothing????
> 
> And the villain's motivation is incredibly weak. "He wants to create chaos."  Why? Is he seeking revenge? Trying to gain personal power? Does he hate humans? If so, why? If he hates this village in particular, why? What is going on? Nothing? I can't figure it out from what's presented there...  I'm going to have to completely invent motives for the villain and for the "helper". I'm saddened by how shallow it is.




It sounds like ZEITGEIST is your thing! TSAD is, as you observed, quite simple.


----------



## Gilladian

Zeitgeist would be more my thing if it was medieval and non-steampunk... 

I never seem to get both deep plot and complex storyline and a setting I like in combination! Which is why I buy products like TSaD - I will be using it for my online DungeonWorld campaign, and for that it will be perfect - lots of room for the players to spout knowledge, to answer unanswered questions, and to reshape the world the way we want it to be.

Don't get me wrong about TSaD - I think the setting is great - the writeup of Hengistbury and the surroundings are wonderful. All the NPCs are terrific. I've already decided to add a village school for the kids to go to, and that Lady Sibyl is responsible for appointing the teacher; the first hint that kids are missing will be when the teacher discovers that 3 of her kids didn't show up for school one day, and reports it to the sheriff; all 3 are feared to have gone swimming in Mill Pond, because of something one child says; so the adults are all searching there, while the brothers Mortimer are hunting for Ugg to beg him to accompany them into the woods to rescue Poke and his friends. 

The PCs will arrive in town during the beginnings of the pond-dragging, and perhaps will see Ugg and the boys sneaking away...


----------



## Morrus

Gilladian said:


> Zeitgeist would be more my thing if it was medieval and non-steampunk...




I think you could drop the trappings easily. Instead of magic v tech, make it divine v arcane magic (or old magic vs new magic).


----------



## Morrus

A quick mockup of the NPC cards.  Which is ironic, because we'll be doing them through RPGNow's PoD system, which doesn't actually provide a tuck box.  So this image is just for fun.


----------



## Crispy120286

I purchased the ap this morning. This ap looks very exciting! I'm planning on running it before I run Zeitgeist. Ill be ready to run it in maybe 3 months from now, definately will keep up a campaign thread


----------



## Morrus

Files for both the softcover and NPC cards are at the printers.  They should both be available in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Tomi Hurme

I just bought the module and plan to run it as PbP soon. However, reading through it, has this actually been playtested using the PFRPG rules? It seems many of the quests in the first Act are overly difficult for a party of four 1st level characters. For example, the quest "Jack of the Weirwood" has the players battling one CR 4, one CR 3 monster and eleven (!) CR 1 monsters. Sure, the 11 fauns will scatter if the PCs manage to defeat the Satyr, but given the fact the Satyr has 44 hit points, AC 18 and DR 5 that is a pretty big "if".

Looks like a pretty sure TPK to me, but maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Morrus

My players walked that encounter. 

Also - it 's a sandbox. They can do quests in any order. 1st, 2nd, 3rd level.


----------



## Crispy120286

Hey Morrus. Do we have an eta for the softcover?


----------



## Morrus

As soon as RPGNow approves the print files I can order them.


----------



## tom_gore

Morrus said:


> My players walked that encounter.
> 
> Also - it 's a sandbox. They can do quests in any order. 1st, 2nd, 3rd level.




As 1st level core race characters? Wow... well I'll have to see how it goes 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morrus

tom_gore said:


> As 1st level core race characters? Wow... well I'll have to see how it goes
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2




2nd, I think. They'd done Hound of Fogmoor, Memories of Brockendale, and a couple of others already.


----------

